# I'm going to San Francisco.... what to see?



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I'll be spending a week in San Fran this March for a convention. I've heard that there are some very nice LFS's in the bay area that I should visit while I'm there. Is anyone here familiar with them? What esle (besides the bridge) is worth a visit? I'll probably have a free afternoon or two.


----------



## matthew_machine (Jan 24, 2008)

Aqua Forest Aquarium! On Fillmore at Post. Amazing amazing! And super friendly people.

The MOMA is pretty cool, and if you like science, the Exploratorium is pretty awesome as well.

What else would you like to know?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Without a doubt go to Muir Woods. It's only about 12 miles from the Golden Gate Bridge. Be warned though you will probably be inspired to start a new scape.

http://images.google.com/images?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGIH_enUS212US212&q=Muir+woods&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Alcatraz is pretty cool. Also I would go to pier 64, I think thats the pier. There is a huge aquarium over there. I know of a nude beach as well. I never got to walk through china town, if I were to go back I would do that for sure.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone. By some random coincidence my hotel will be only a few blocks from Aqua Forest. Bringing a plant or two back in the luggage shouldn't be too hard.

Is Albany's worth a cab ride to see?


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

I would recommend going to the pier 39 aquarium, it is beautiful!!!


----------



## greenfish (Mar 7, 2005)

Albany is a pretty good haul from SF. That would probably be a pricey cab ride. They have a good selection of plants but it is nowhere near as nice as Aqua Forest. 

The Pier that gibmaker is thinking of is Pier 39.

I don't get in to San Francisco much even though I lived in the area my whole life. Chinatown has good food. The exploritorium is interesting. Pier 39 is cool. Alcatraz is worth a visit. Ghirardelli Square is worth going to even if all you do is have a hot fudge sundae. Ride a cable car! Go down Lombard street.

Edit: I am going to post a link to this on the sfbaaps website. Maybe someone there can help.


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

when in march will you be going? maybe some members could meet with you.
albany is nice but if you have to take a cab its not worth it. the prices are high for plants.
when you have free time just go on foot and walk around. that is always fun.


----------



## JHipkin (Jun 13, 2005)

If you are interested in fish at all you should visit 

Ocean Aquarium
120 Cedar Street
San Francisco, CA 94109
(415) 771-3206

The store is an experience impossible to describe. Justin often has unusual fish and is very friendly.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Japanese tea gardens, great inspiration for some scapes

Alcatraz, Pier 39

Lombard street

Chinatown
My wife and I were there is past summer, spent a few days in the city then headed up to Napa for a few days. There are photos from our trip here, take a look
http://jmorgan.zenfolio.com/


----------



## captain_bu (Dec 13, 2007)

Second the suggestion to visit Ocean Aquarium. One of the most unique aquarium stores on the planet. Try to go during the week, they are busy on weekends and the only employees are Justin and his wife. They are open 364 days a year, only close for New Years. Cedar Street is off of Van Ness, near Van Ness and Geary. Agree that Albany Aquarium is too far without a car. 
One of my favorite spots in SF is the Strybing Arboretum in Golden Gate Park.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

If you have a little more time, and are interested in tide pools, Fitzgerald Marine Reserve is interesting at low tide. Not worth a taxi ride, though, it is too far. If you want to go to the Monterey Bay Aquarium, though, the Fitzgerald Marine Reserve is on the way.

Muir Woods is a better trip, wear hiking shoes. The long hike up and around is really nice, but will take a while. You might find a tour bus of some sort can get you there.

A farther away place is the Carnivorous Plant shop in Sebastopol. (You could see Muir woods in the morning, then go see this place if you can find someone to drive- do not try to take a taxi or bus- long way away) The wine country is on the other side of the hills from here. Pretty close, once you have gone as far as California Carnivores. 
http://www.californiacarnivores.com/index.asp

Fisherman's wharf is interesting, but probably the best part is Pier 39. It is all concentrated there.

The one block stretch of Lombard street called "The Crookedest Street in the World" is an interesting drive, but gets crowded on weekends.

Golden Gate Park overall is pretty nice, and the best places have been mentioned: Japanese Tea Garden is best, Strybing Arboretum is good, too.

Good views of the Bay Area from the top of any of several hills and Coit Tower.

Chinatown is worth walking around, lots of stores, and great for dinner.


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

Diana K said:


> A farther away place is the Carnivorous Plant shop in Sebastopol. (You could see Muir woods in the morning, then go see this place if you can find someone to drive- do not try to take a taxi or bus- long way away) The wine country is on the other side of the hills from here. Pretty close, once you have gone as far as California Carnivores.
> http://www.californiacarnivores.com/index.asp


wow that's an awesome store. i'll have to go there one of these days. but before then i'll order something.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

SimplyOrange said:


> when in march will you be going? maybe some members could meet with you.


I'll be there next Tuesday, March 4th through Saturday. It'll be nice to get away for a few days. Thanks for all the great info. It sounds like Pier 39 is on the "must-see" list.


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.pier39.com/

i know i'll be there on the 29th for a concert but as far as i know i dont plan on being there that week.
what are the convention hours? maybe members could suggest things to do at those hours.

pier 39 is still lively at night but you wont get to take pics of alcatraz and i'm sure the aquarium closes some time in the mid-afternoon.

check the weather and a light jacket isn't a bad idea. lol.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

So I visited Aqua Forest Today. All I can say is WOW!!!! I made George put together a shopping list for me. Let's just say the wallet is coming home a bit lighter.....

As opposed to every other "plant" store in the world, this one actually had about 2 dozen species that I'd never personally seen before. Some of them are coming home with me...... heheheheh


----------

